# Deactivated Uber Phone



## Django (May 5, 2014)

My buddy drove Uber almost a year but has officially quit. He says hes been deactivated from the system. Funny thing is he still has the phone. Its been over a month and no contact from Uber. The screen on the phone is smashed, and he had paid $100 deposit a year ago out of his first two paychecks. Hes of the inclination that if he sends it to Uber he won't get his $100 back, that they might even charge him more for the cracked screen. He thinks they will never ask for it, or bill him more for it. What should he do with the phone? He could get screen replaced for $50, but then what? Is there a black market for Uber phones?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I doubt they will ever try to charge him for anything more than the deposit he already paid.

There is a market for these phones and that market is other Uber drivers. I am always seeing requests form drivers who's phones have gone bad begging to buy or borrow an Uber phone so that they can continue working while they wait on Uber for a new phone.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Just finished my first week using my own iPhone 5s and it is great! Thanks UberSD for making it happen!

My pay statement for this week does not include the $10 and I am happy! Who was going to use all that data on my mobile plan anyway?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Just finished my first week using my own iPhone 5s and it is great! Thanks UberSD for making it happen!
> 
> My pay statement for this week does not include the $10 and I am happy! Who was going to use all that data on my mobile plan anyway?


Hey , I have a question for you. When running Uber's driver app, can you still text and make calls ?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sure, you can use any app on your phone--red area at top of screen reminds you are still on line and after about 5 minutes using another app you get asked if you want to stay on line! Works [email protected]


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'm having the app installed tomorrow on my iphone..I just wanted to be sure


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Just finished my first week using my own iPhone 5s and it is great! Thanks UberSD for making it happen!
> 
> My pay statement for this week does not include the $10 and I am happy! Who was going to use all that data on my mobile plan anyway?


How much data did the app suck and how many hours were you online?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I just looked at my TMobile account and it looks like last 8 days have been about 260 mb. I think Uber wants your plan to be at least 2GB and mine is supposed to be unlimited data.

No expert with this however.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry forgot to comment on hours on line. I don't know how to find that out--can yo help. When I was in line waiting for app to be loaded the guy behind me did show me like his total activity for past year on his phone and I never thought to ask how he was getting it. I just checked my account on the driver app and it only gives me recent trips. How please?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Look at 360 instead of the 7 day default on dash.


----------



## IndyGreg (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Sure, you can use any app on your phone--red area at top of screen reminds you are still on line and after about 5 minutes using another app you get asked if you want to stay on line! Works [email protected]


If you are using another app, what happens if you get a ride request? Will it automatically go back to the uber app?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

And the most important question is....can you use your navigation after you accepted a ride and start the meter? I use my phone specifically for Nav, i'm used to it


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I just looked at my TMobile account and it looks like last 8 days have been about 260 mb. I think Uber wants your plan to be at least 2GB and mine is supposed to be unlimited data.
> 
> No expert with this however.


Unless this app is more data hungry than the app on the Uber iPhone, I don't think data usage will be a big deal. Do you run Lyft, and if so, have you run them at the same time? And do they coexist?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes to all! If you get a trip request while on another app you see a pop up message that you have a trip and you can cancel or accept right away without going back to Uber App.

The navigation works same and even has same degree of accuracy!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't run Lyft and wonder why you would do both? Should I be applying so I get calls from both? How do you manage? Go offline with one when you have a call so you don't get one from the other?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Just finished my first week using my own iPhone 5s and it is great! Thanks UberSD for making it happen!
> 
> My pay statement for this week does not include the $10 and I am happy! Who was going to use all that data on my mobile plan anyway?


10 dollars, huh?

Now you can go to the movies. By yourself.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lulu--have you seen the new Dashboard? I can't get it to stay open for more than 3 seconds so can't select 365 anymore!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

$40 a month fwankly!! That covers 25% of my personnel cell phone bill and I like that! You are paying for both if you don't switch!


----------

